# Boy or girl??? Gender scan July 22 :)-- update :)



## Veronica P

Please please tell me what you think , I truly appreciate it. I'm 12.6 weeks at this scan. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 89


----------



## Veronica P

Here's is the baby's head shape to guess on the skull
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 80


----------



## jesssika

I'm pretty rubbish at guesses but to me that's looks like a little boy :D


----------



## Elpis_x

Boy :blue:


----------



## Veronica P

Anybody else??? I'm curious , I have 3 boys already and they told me at 14 weeks but the ultrasound tech wouldn't even make a guess


----------



## Veronica P

:)


----------



## Louise88

Boy :)


----------



## 4boys1girl

looks boy to me :)


----------



## Veronica P

Thanks everyone. The tech said she couldn't tell me. Then about 20 min later I asked for a potty shot, she said she didn't see anything but doesn't mean it's growing. But to me it looks like a boy, so just confused


----------



## Veronica P

Thoughts??????


----------



## WantsALittle1

The nub (if what I'm looking at is indeed the nub) looks girly to me. I've highlighted what I think is the nub with the pink line. It's hard to see, though, because the leg is blocking it. If the pink line is actually the nub, it's directed toward the spine which means girly as far as I'm concerned!
 



Attached Files:







image-10_EDITED.jpg
File size: 93.1 KB
Views: 40


----------



## WantsALittle1

Although, if I highlight the upper portion of the spine instead of the lower, the nub is at an angle with respect to the spine, but that angle still appears to be less than 30 degrees, which still counts as girly. Also, a forked nub can also be a girly thing too!

So there's my two cents!
 



Attached Files:







image-10_EDITED2.jpg
File size: 93.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Veronica P

WantsALittle1--Thank you , you put a little hope and a big smile on my face. :)


----------



## _jellybean_

Girl!


----------



## Veronica P

So excited schedule my gender scan in 11 days. Does anyone else want to guess???? Will update once we find out :)


----------



## Veronica P

Any more guesses??? I will update in 10 days :)


----------



## Stephsbump2be

Girl! X


----------



## MummaMoo

I SO want it to be a little girl for you!!


----------



## Veronica P

Thank you everyone. I have a 7 year old boy and twin 3 year old boys. I would love a little girl but I'm a great mom to boys and adding one more would be easy. This baby came as a surprise as my first was conceived with clomid and the twins were injectables. And this little one was done the good old fashion way with out trying. :). Thank you again for taking the time to guess. Will update on July 22 of what this little miracle is :)


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm guessing :blue: and hoping I'm wrong so you can have a little princess :flower:


----------



## Veronica P

Thank you. Everyone... 8 more days to gender scan :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Both nub and skull are girly. So I am guessing girl.


----------



## Bumblebee117

I think boy!


----------



## brookettc3

I am thinking boy but I am no good at guessing! :)


----------



## Stephsbump2be

I think little lady x


----------



## Rachel613

Girl!


----------



## Veronica P

Thanks everyone. I think it's 7 boys and 6 girls. Finding out July 22--- can't wait. Thank you guys for guessing.


----------



## landbe33

Boy!


----------



## bobster

I guess girl


----------



## Veronica P

Thank you everyone for the guesses. I can't believe tomorrow is the day, I'm so nervous!!! I want to hear its a girl but I'm thinking instead it's a boy, no matter what this is going to be one loved baby!!! I will update tomorrow :)


----------



## Abeauty

I'm guessing no. Waiting for the news tomorrow


----------



## bobster

Good luck. I hope you get a girl but either way will be great i'm sure. Enjoy your scan :)


----------



## lucky_star

I don't believe in the skull theory for the fact is I have seen alot of utra sounds from family and friends and some with both boy and girl and you can't tell the deference they all look different some of the girl us look different as well as the boys. But I'm gonna guess boy only cause the shot kinda looks like something might be there!!


----------



## monkers1984

I think baby looks girly -- good luck for your scan tomorrow x


----------



## Lisa_84

If the edited pics are correct about where the nub is (I'm not sure myself, I'm no expert) then I agree the nub angle would be girly :)

Good luck tomorrow and don't forget to update us! I'm also waiting for my scan and hoping for a pink bundle, but I have two more weeks to wait!!! Arg gonna take forever, LOL


----------



## Veronica P

Leaving now ... Ahhhhh so nervous, will update in 1 1/2 hours. :)


----------



## puggyflump

Looks like a boy to me :flower:


----------



## The Alchemist

Pink or blue?!

I'm holding on to my pink guess


----------



## Veronica P

Well baby had feet crossed tucked under their butt for 45 min. Even with all the jiggling I did she couldn't confirm. Have to back on Friday :(.


----------



## The Alchemist

Oooooh, the suspense! Lol


----------



## Rachel613

Oh no!!!! Well boy or girl at least you know you have a very sophisticated child (feet crossed tucked in!) :) Can't wait to hear on Friday!!


----------



## Veronica P

They actually had a cancellation today. I go in 4 hours. Drinking some pop before I go :)


----------



## Rachel613

Yah!!!! Great news!!! haha give that baby some sugar, get him/her moving!


----------



## Veronica P

It's a girl!!!!!!! Yeah. I'm so excited, still in shock!!!! :)


----------



## Rachel613

woowhoooo! congrats!!!!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Congrats!


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations on the girl! I'm sure her big brothers are just going to love her to bits.


----------



## 4boys1girl

yay...awesome news...thats exciting!!! congrats :)


----------



## Lisa_84

Congratulations!!!! :)


----------



## bobster

Great news Congrats!


----------



## jesssika

Aww congrats, I'm happy for you! You get your little girl :D


----------



## The Alchemist

Congratulations on your little girl!


----------

